# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  معرفی یک کتاب جالب برای مهاجرت به دات نت

## HamedNet_ir

سلام

مدتها دنبال یک کتاب فارسی و جدید برای مهاجرت از زبان فوق العاده قدیمی VB6 به VB.Net 2010 که از دات نت 4 استفاده میکند , بودم.
امروز بالاخره تونستم وقت آزاد پیدا کنم و به این امر بپردازم , در حین جستجو نا امید میشدم!
تمامی کتابها 2003 بودن و تک و توک 2008! آن هم تخصخصی بودن و از پایه شروع نکرده بودند!

تا این که چشمم به این کتاب افتاد!

 آموزش ویژوال بیسیک 2010 در 21 روز!
تالیف مهندس زارع پور

لینک خرید اینترنتی

کتاب جالبی هست و از بنیاد آموزش داده.

پیشنهاد میکنم این کتاب رو از دست ندید! میتونه مرجع آموزشی خوبی باشه.

باعرض پوزش از مدیر محترم اگر ربطی به انجمن نداشت!  :افسرده:

----------

